# TC Competition Competition: Round 1



## Guest (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm hoping to start a fresh new series of mini competition competitions.

Either weekly or fortnightly, depending on the nature of the parameters of each piece we write, anyone interested to enter will have to finish writing a short piece of music. We will have a voting round and whoever's piece wins the most votes will get to start the next round.

*Round 1*
A duo for any two melodic/'single line' instruments (i.e. no keyboards, no harps) that lasts for between 1 and 2 minutes. The theme for this round is _Scherzo_, and you can interpret that however you want.

You have one week to complete it. By this time next week you can send me a link via PM to the audio or the audio and score uploaded to Dropbox, google drive, youtube, soundcloud or any other clickable link to the file(s). I will then post these links into a new thread with a poll and we can begin the voting round. Whoever gets the most votes can decide what the next round will be.

If anything is unclear or if we need more time, I'm happy to accommodate to that and answer any questions you have.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

If we have already finished, are we allowed to post here early, or must we wait until monday?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's what shrime wants everyone to do



shirime said:


> *Round 1*
> By this time next week you can send me a link via PM to the audio or the audio and score uploaded to Dropbox, google drive, youtube, soundcloud or any other clickable link to the file(s). I will then post these links into a new thread with a poll and we can begin the voting round. Whoever gets the most votes can decide what the next round will be.
> 
> If anything is unclear or if we need more time, I'm happy to accommodate to that and answer any questions you have.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

The TC competition is in full gear


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> If we have already finished, are we allowed to post here early, or must we wait until monday?


You can send me a PM of links to the audio file or both audio and PDF if you have one available.


----------



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

Can I compose a scherzo in canon form? So having the variations be like 2 bars long? Because that is, I think my only chance to compose a full scherzo and not have it be like 7 minutes long. Of course there is the sonatina possibility but I have never written a sonatina before, only sonatas which are in the same form but longer.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

caters said:


> Can I compose a scherzo in canon form? So having the variations be like 2 bars long? Because that is, I think my only chance to compose a full scherzo and not have it be like 7 minutes long. Of course there is the sonatina possibility but I have never written a sonatina before, only sonatas which are in the same form but longer.


Why not try writing something formless? Let nothing limit you, that's my philosophy.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

I would like to participate, but I find the idea of confining artists to write in a specific form to be a musical obscenity.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2018)

Vox Gabrieli said:


> I would like to participate, but I find the idea of confining artists to write in a specific form to be a musical obscenity.


I am not confining you to any form. Rondo, ternary, binary, formless, even sonata form if possible(!) or any other structural form is perfectly fine.

You have nearly complete freedom of instrumentation (just limited to 2 single-line, melodic instruments) and I've limited the duration from 1 to 2 minutes. Slight deviation of duration is fine as long as you don't submit something of Wagnerian proportions (or something that is 4 to 5 minutes long).

The word I have supplied as a basis or inspiration for your composition is _scherzo_ and you can interpret that any way you want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2018)

I received a submission already! Still some time to go for those who need it.

Just a reminder to send me a PM of a link to the audio or audio+score over the next few days so I can create a poll where we can vote on the winner.


I do have a question for you all: would you prefer knowing who wrote each piece or would you prefer to be voting on anonymous compositions and then I reveal who composed each piece once the voting round has finished?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I prefer the anonymous approach.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

shirime said:


> I do have a question for you all: would you prefer knowing who wrote each piece or would you prefer to be voting on anonymous compositions and then I reveal who composed each piece once the voting round has finished?


Anonymous is absolutely the best way. It eliminates any poster name bias that could easily occur.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Vox Gabrieli said:


> I would like to participate, but I find the idea of confining artists to write in a specific form to be a musical obscenity.


I get what you mean, but reality is that "requirements" are a part of life even in the arts. Imagine a contest like applying for a playing gig and a participant objects to being "confined" to playing the exact same music as the other auditionees.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2018)

Got a few more submissions this morning! In 3 days I'll move the files to a Dropbox folder and make the files anonymous so we don't know exactly who wrote them. I'll open up a poll so we can vote on our favourites and also give feedback.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Vasks said:


> I get what you mean, but reality is that "requirements" are a part of life even in the arts. Imagine a contest like applying for a playing gig and a participant objects to being "confined" to playing the exact same music as the other auditionees.


Now is my time to attack *all *of the music business! Get that nasty pragmatism away from my unconquerable egotism! :devil:

I didn't mean to offend or belittle OP. Apologies. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2018)

In about 24 hours I will upload the first poll. Anyone who still wishes to submit has until then to get their submission to me via PM!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

Slight delay regarding uploading everything and starting a poll for the voting round; one of the file links I've been sent hasn't worked properly. I notified the composer and hopefully everything should be back on track soon. 

Just a reminder for following rounds: dropbox or google drive links are most preferable when supplying links to audio files.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

---------------------------


----------

